# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  Cần mua bánh răng

## QUANG KG

tình hình là em cần lắp hộp số cho step 86 VEXTA,nay đã mua hộp số 1:15 đầu cốt như này;



em cần bánh răng như hình nhưng to hơn chút(ĐK khoãng 50),
Anh em nào nhận làm cho mình 4 cái nha,đầu cốt dài 30mm giá cả tùy anh em quyết định,số ít không ngại giá,!

----------


## culitruong

Nào có thấy cái hình bánh răng nào đâu!!!!

----------


## QUANG KG

quá 3 hình rồi,làm lại nè anh:!

----------


## culitruong

Bánh răng này bác ra Tạ uyên mua hàng củ khá nhiều cho bác lựa.

----------

QUANG KG

----------


## QUANG KG

không biết chổ bác ạ,bác chỉ dùm,mà hình như về phải làm thêm chút ít,thôi thì bác nào làm được em mua về lắp luôn cho gọn nhẹ,chính xác .

----------


## culitruong

Làm cái báng răng hơi bị chua á. thường thì mua đồ củ thôi.

Tạ Uyên Q6 bán sắt củ, cơ khí hầu như ai củng biết.

 Nhìn hình đoán mò cái bánh răng của bác cở răng giống trong hộp số xe máy.

Mà bác làm đồ chính xác sài cái này nó có độ rơ nhiều à

----------


## QUANG KG

tạ uyên,hà tôn quyền,em có đi qua nhưng không có.!
cái này lắp cho máy plasma chạy thanh răng nên cũng ổn bác ạ,mô hình dựng tạm chạy không giảm tốc đây bác

----------


## culitruong

Nếu bác có mẩu mang qua tui tìm giúp cho.

Mà sao không lấy luôn cái củ  xài

----------


## QUANG KG

cái củ bé quá chắc chạy chậm,nên tìm mua cái mới to hơn

----------


## writewin

ra tiệm cơ khí nào đó rồi đặt ng ta làm số răng nhỏ này làm tốn công chứ làm nhanh lắm, muốn Z bao nhiêu cũng có, làm xong trui cứng chạy ko sợ mòn bánh mà sợ mòn thanh thôi, he he

cái này trước đây em làm quài h nhát làm luôn rồi

----------


## Nam CNC

Muốn chính xác hơn làm 2 bánh răng như nhau nhưng mỏng bằng 1/2, sau đó DIY cái lò xo nằm giữa để lúc nào 2 cái đó cũng bị nén ngược chiều thì khi ăn khớp với thân răng sẽ không có độ rơ.

----------

jimmyli

----------


## vietnamcnc

Coi modun và số răng rồi đặt cắt dây.

----------


## amatuer

Tui có máy phay lăn răng, bạn cho biết thông số. Làm 4 cái này khoảng 200k, chưa làm rãnh cavet

----------


## CKD

Oh yeee. Bạn amatuer ở đâu thế? Mình lâu lâu cũng phải làm mấy món này. Biết để sau này có gì.. dễ tính hehe.

----------


## Nam CNC

Bạn amatuer này ở Đà Nẵng đó bồ.... ê Duy Anh để thanh lý mớ , kiếm tiền thực hiện dự án Da... sau đó 2 anh em làm cái dự định đó coi được à nha.

----------


## writewin

he he, lại thêm 1 men Đà Nẵng nữa ah,hay là anh jj đó hôm trước mua hộp số của anh Nam vậy, nếu vậy chắc em có nói chuyện rồi

@ama tơ: bộ phay lăn của anh là máy chuyên dụng hay là chế lại vậy, em là hàng chế nhưng hoạt động rất tốt gần 10 năm nay rồi , nếu là máy chuyên dụng thì bữa nào cho em ghé xưỡng tham quan và học hỏi kết cấu của nó nhé anh

----------


## amatuer

> he he, lại thêm 1 men Đà Nẵng nữa ah,hay là anh jj đó hôm trước mua hộp số của anh Nam vậy, nếu vậy chắc em có nói chuyện rồi
> 
> @ama tơ: bộ phay lăn của anh là máy chuyên dụng hay là chế lại vậy, em là hàng chế nhưng hoạt động rất tốt gần 10 năm nay rồi , nếu là máy chuyên dụng thì bữa nào cho em ghé xưỡng tham quan và học hỏi kết cấu của nó nhé anh


Bạn tới 41 trần bình trọng nhé. Máy nguyên bản của Nhật, có gần như đầy đủ dao.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/110071237@N03/11110080576/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/1100712...n/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/1100712...ream/lightbox/

----------


## QUANG KG

> Tui có máy phay lăn răng, bạn cho biết thông số. Làm 4 cái này khoảng 200k, chưa làm rãnh cavet


Thông số :modun M=1.5(xem ảnh ở trang 1 giùm,không rành vụ này bác ạ)
-ĐK khoảng 50mm còn bao nhiêu răng thì bác quyết giùm luôn,bánh răng dày 15mm,phần đuôi bánh răng dài 30mm,khoét lổ 19mm có sọc rảnh then khớp với đầu cốt như hình,có vít trí cố định bánh răng .
biết sao nói vậy,xin lổi em không chuyên lắm!,có ảnh minh họa nè..!

----------


## writewin

lên đường kính 51 để dc 32 răng, cái này đơn giản phay lăn và tiện nếu rãnh thì 1 buổi là xong ^^, sáng làm 200k chiều về đi nhậu là dc rồi, he he

41 trần bình trọng thì gần nhà mình bữa nào chủ nhật ama tơ ra cà fee thì gọi mình giao lưu với nhé ^^

----------


## QUANG KG

vậy bác nào nhận cho mình 4 cái nha! hết bao nhiêu cho hay+phí ship em lo luôn 1 lần!

----------


## writewin

anh Tuấn ama tơ nhận đó, 200k cho 4 cái chưa có rãnh kavet, nếu trui cứng thì thêm 1 ít nữa, ( cái này mình trui cao tần dc, he he), ship tín thành ra sài gòn đám này chắc cở 30 đến 50k, ở Đà Nẵng thì qua mình cho mượn máy tiện với phay để tự làm cho có cảm giác, ha ha,

----------


## amatuer

@KG. Modul 1.5 d= 51 thì số răng là 51/1.5 = 34 răng. Ở Hình 1 mình không thấy có cái đuôi dài bánh răng. Nếu làm thêm cái đuôi  nguyên khối như hình thì hơi phí vật liệu và công. Mình đề nghị làm riêng bánh răng còn cốt trục có rãnh then bạn tự làm rồi đóng vô. Ở Sg gia công dzụ đó tốt hơn mình.  :Smile: . mà nếu làm, tốt nhất bạn gởi cái mẫu cho mình để cho dễ.

----------


## vietnamcnc

Ôi 200k/4 cái, thêm ít nữa là 500k/4 cái cho bác Amatuer làm hoàn chỉnh cho rồi.

Tách ra ghép lại làm gì cho phiền, giảm chính xác, giảm liên kết!

----------


## writewin

D= Z+2 x m mà anh Tuấn, lâu rồi ko chơi phay lăn ko biết nhớ đúng ko, hehe 
em thấy cái này làm cũng đơn giản mà ko tốn thêm bao nhiêu phôi và công, như anh Gian nói tách ra giảm chính xác và mất liên kết chưa nói đến độ trán bánh răng do đóng vào cốt ko chuẩn,gắn vào hộp số chạy CNC thì ko tốt cho lắm , sọc ca vec thì anh có thể mang đến chổ chú Tân ( gần điện lực Đà Nẵng - chắc xếp Hoàng có quen) 1 cái đó chú Tân chắc lấy giá khoản 30k hoặc 50k/1 là cùng, đôi khi em nhát xọc hoặc xọc lơ nia thì em toàn nhờ chú Tân làm ko ah
500k/4 cái chắc anh Tuấn làm ko vấn đề j đâu ^^

----------


## vietnamcnc

> D= Z+2 x m mà anh Tuấn, lâu rồi ko chơi phay lăn ko biết nhớ đúng ko, hehe 
> em thấy cái này làm cũng đơn giản mà ko tốn thêm bao nhiêu phôi và công, như anh Gian nói tách ra giảm chính xác và mất liên kết chưa nói đến độ trán bánh răng do đóng vào cốt ko chuẩn,gắn vào hộp số chạy CNC thì ko tốt cho lắm , sọc ca vec thì anh có thể mang đến chổ chú Tân ( gần điện lực Đà Nẵng - chắc xếp Hoàng có quen) 1 cái đó chú Tân chắc lấy giá khoản 30k hoặc 50k/1 là cùng, đôi khi em nhát xọc hoặc xọc lơ nia thì em toàn nhờ chú Tân làm ko ah
> 500k/4 cái chắc anh Tuấn làm ko vấn đề j đâu ^^


Tên này toàn chơi xỏ tên của mình!

Kể cả trong email riêng gửi cho mình hắn cũng viết thế!

----------


## writewin

ặc h em mới chú ý, ha ha anh ko nói em ko nhận ra luôn đó, em SR anh Giang, he he

----------


## amatuer

Mình là dân Điện, ko phải dân cơ khí. hì hì amatuer mừ. Tại vì đang làm cái máy cân béc có mấy chi tiết cần gia công chính xác nên mới muốn lắp cái mài cờ nờ cờ. Còn dzụ bánh răng thì nhận giúp cho mấy bạn trên 4 rum thôi có tính lỗ lãi gì đâu (chỉ đủ trả tiền điện, vật liệu và cho anh thợ đứng máy phay thôi). còn công thức bánh răng modul thì phải đi hỏi lại anh, Hoàn nếu ko nhầm thì :

nếu là bánh răng modul P = M x Pi
Module - Metric gearing uses the quantity module m in place of the American inch unit, diametral pitch. 
The module is the length of pitch diameter per tooth. 
Thus:
  m = d /z. 
hee hee.

----------


## QUANG KG

Thôi thì bác giúp thì giúp cho xong một lượt. cứ gia công một khối giùm em,tốn kém bác cứ tính,chứ mua bánh răng như hình rồi lên máy tiện làm cái đuôi thì lúc trước em làm rồi,không chính xác lắm!
Và em ở tận Kiên Giang,lại bận quá không đi đâu được,nếu có tới SG thì cũng không biết chổ mà đi làm mấy cái này,nên máy em gần 1 năm rồi mà chẳng tới đâu cả,buồn thiệt ...!
**Vậy bác amatuer nhận vụ này nha,!thank

----------

wabot9x

----------


## amatuer

bạn gởi mẫu cho mình đi. Gởi tới số 41 Trần Bình Trọng, Hải Châu, Đà Nẵng nhé. Có gì mình giúp cho.

----------


## QUANG KG

Em không có mẩu bác ơi!dựa theo thông số em đo trong hình bác làm được mà

----------


## amatuer

ặc ặc. Nếu chỉ dựa và mấy thông tin đó mình sợ làm ko chính xác. Để mình hỏi lại xem nhé

----------


## writewin

anh lo j, làm theo bản vẽ, sai ko lắp dc là do ng vẽ ko phải do ng làm,nếu anh làm sai bản vẽ thì mới sợ ah, ^^

----------


## CKD

Thanh răng và bánh răng nếu làm theo cặp thì mới chính xác. Vì bản chất thanh răng hoặc bánh răng khi sản xuất không thể theo thông số chuẩn được. Tại sao.. vì bản chất đường kính & khoảng cách tâm của hai bánh răng, hoặc tâm của bánh răng và đường trung bình trên thanh răng theo tính toán là số rất rất lẻ. Bản chất đường hình của răng là đường khai triển của các tiếp tuyến liên tục hay gọi là "thân khai". Do khi làm tròn các kích thước đó, để đảm bảo việc ăn khớp vẫn êm & chính xác. Xuất hiện thêm hệ số "dịch chỉnh" để khi lăn hoặc phay răng biết cách chỉnh dao cho phù hợp.

Nói dong dài vậy thôi.. chứ mấy cái bánh răng mua ngoai chợ chỉ làm vậy thôi.. không có dịch chỉnh gì ráo. Anh em ta mua về tự ướm, tính tâm rồi chơi thôi. Vụ chạy răng chính xác, phải có hệ số dịch chỉnh chí có trong mấy cái hộp số thôi  :Wink:

----------

